# Huron river fishing steelthead were on the river



## Eric13es (Sep 14, 2016)

Hey guys now I know about flatrock dam, me and my buddy want to take the boat from the mouth of the huron river by the city of Rockwood, were it all starts, we wanna take the boat and just flow down slip bobbers fishing for chrome, maybe even spoon fishing also, now I was told before people do much better fishing the huron river like that instead of going to flatrock were everyone is fighting to fish. I would really like to try this, also we were thinking of stopping somewhere on the huron and using are waders but we know nothing about the river lol meaning the spots to go to, were to stop and fish, all that. 


I know I can just go drive up north and get a good run of chrome but that's not the point, I live by the river and I've ways dream of doing it, I've always wondered if the fish are here in flatrock, then they are coming from somewhere right, I just need some help here, the huron is a pretty big river that I know there are fish all over, I just need help with this one, I wanna fish this river bad, I want a steelhead from there fishing the river like that, I've caught them at flatrock but way to many people, we are 2 young men trying to learn everything we can about the huron river and I wanna be able to pick up and drive 30 mins to fish for steelthead and not 2 to 4 hours somewhere else, anyone that can help me and guide me on we're to go, we're to stop on the river how far down, maybe a good spot to go to lol all that you can to help me. 


Also me and my fishing bud agreed that if there's anyone on here that knows the river that would like to come with us, we are fine with that, we would appreciate it. Thanks guys and good luck with the chrome.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Eric13es said:


> Hey guys now I know about flatrock dam, me and my buddy want to take the boat from the mouth of the huron river by the city of Rockwood, were it all starts, we wanna take the boat and just flow down slip bobbers fishing for chrome, maybe even spoon fishing also, now I was told before people do much better fishing the huron river like that instead of going to flatrock were everyone is fighting to fish. I would really like to try this, also we were thinking of stopping somewhere on the huron and using are waders but we know nothing about the river lol meaning the spots to go to, were to stop and fish, all that.
> 
> 
> I know I can just go drive up north and get a good run of chrome but that's not the point, I live by the river and I've ways dream of doing it, I've always wondered if the fish are here in flatrock, then they are coming from somewhere right, I just need some help here, the huron is a pretty big river that I know there are fish all over, I just need help with this one, I wanna fish this river bad, I want a steelhead from there fishing the river like that, I've caught them at flatrock but way to many people, we are 2 young men trying to learn everything we can about the huron river and I wanna be able to pick up and drive 30 mins to fish for steelthead and not 2 to 4 hours somewhere else, anyone that can help me and guide me on we're to go, we're to stop on the river how far down, maybe a good spot to go to lol all that you can to help me.
> ...


 Best deal is to get out and explore it yourselves and learn. You got the boat, the ambition , the gear, follow through and find some fish!


----------



## Eric13es (Sep 14, 2016)

Swampbuckster said:


> Best deal is to get out and explore it yourselves and learn. You got the boat, the ambition , the gear, follow through and find some fish!


Ya I get it dude but I just looking for some help, like i help people with fishing spot, and how and we're, who and how, now I'm asking for some help, being a good fisher men is helping people out bud, but things for your feedback.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Like Swamp said you have to scout the river. I doubt anyone here is going to give up their hole. Labor Day weekend I launched my kayak up at Huroc and drifted all the way to Labo Park. I made note of all the blow downs, bends, deeper holes, current shifts and runs. Find these places, anchor across from them and drift away. You have an advantage over all the land dwellers as you can go to the fish. 

One other thing, if during your foray's you see someone standing in the middle of the river swinging flies to the opposite shore, please ask which side he would like you to pass on. He gets really annoyed when people blitz by him across the run he is fishing. lol

fyi.....there is a website called Steelhead Manifesto. The guy who runs it fishes the Huron and gives seminars all around the area on how to fish the Huron.


----------



## Eric13es (Sep 14, 2016)

mfs686 said:


> Like Swamp said you have to scout the river. I doubt anyone here is going to give up their hole. Labor Day weekend I launched my kayak up at Huroc and drifted all the way to Labo Park. I made note of all the blow downs, bends, deeper holes, current shifts and runs. Find these places, anchor across from them and drift away. You have an advantage over all the land dwellers as you can go to the fish.
> 
> One other thing, if during your foray's you see someone standing in the middle of the river swinging flies to the opposite shore, please ask which side he would like you to pass on. He gets really annoyed when people blitz by him across the run he is fishing. lol
> 
> fyi.....there is a website called Steelhead Manifesto. The guy who runs it fishes the Huron and gives seminars all around the area on how to fish the Huron.


Lol wow that was a little bit more of help lol, I'm guessing you passed the guy up fishing on the huron before lmao, haha and thank you for the help, you see that wasn't so bad, I just don't know anything ab it, and the boat we are using is kina big for the huron, we are not going to even run the moter, we are just gonna let yo cruse down and use the troller, maybe stop somewhere and get out. I hear the steelhead are in so I'm gonna take my shot next week sometime, any other tips I'd appreciate that. Thanks bud


----------



## holly wood (Jan 22, 2011)

Save yourself the headache of trying to wade fish the huron if you have a boat. The river doesnt lend itself well for that. Too deep. Just spend your time fishing from your boat. A graph will help you locate some deeper runs. The only way to learn the river is to go. I will tell you this, when the water is up and flowing and dirty. Stay home. Good luck


----------



## HuronBrowns (Apr 26, 2016)

Haha that's the best time to catch fish!


----------



## happydj (Jun 20, 2012)

I've had better luck after the high flow was going down as the high flows are finishing.


----------



## HuronBrowns (Apr 26, 2016)

High water congregates fish. Receding water slowly spreads them out and puts them into hunt mode. You have good chances during these times opposed to no water spikes. Especially since the Huron lacks flow during regular conditions.


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

I was there saturday with my nephew from 11am til 3pm at the foot bridge using fly rods and a #8 dumbell(eyes)/wooly buggers,black. My nephew caught over 20 bass and blue gill plus 1 crappie on this set up . No size on the bass. Biggest was probably 13 inches. Saw a couple small fish being caught across the river(unk what kind) or what they were caught on. River was running fast and high with some stain to it. Oh yeah,I only caught 2 bass and 1 blue gill after I switched to the same set up(fly) 1/2 hour before leaving.


----------



## holly wood (Jan 22, 2011)

HuronBrowns said:


> Haha that's the best time to catch fish!


----------



## holly wood (Jan 22, 2011)

Best time to floss at the dam. The boat fishing is tough in those conditions as the fish all push.


----------



## HuronBrowns (Apr 26, 2016)

Interesting that you think that


----------

